# Petty knife



## markos sdranis (Dec 28, 2017)

Hello,

I recently posted asking for help with my new gyuto(https://japanesechefsknife.com/coll...to-180mm-to-240mm-3-sizes?variant=29537643011), which is fantastic. After properly sharpening it I fell in love with how sharp it gets and stays, how thin it is and how fun it is to work with it, and I am now interested in buying a petty knife. I would like to try a different steel than aogami super, not that there's anything wrong with it, but I certainly don't mind buying aogami super again.

I searched the forums, saw alot of mixed feelings about masamoto. I don't really mind all that much if carbonext ships dull. The handle can't be made of wood, we are not allowed to use wood. If it would be possible to use it on the cutting board with my hand over the board instead off it, it would be a hude plus but not necessary. Under $150-200 would be nice. These are in my budget and look nice but I don't know much so I would like help picking one:

https://japanesechefsknife.com/coll...e-petty-150mm-5-9inch-brown-camel-bone-handle visually nice

https://japanesechefsknife.com/coll...petty-125mm-150mm-2-sizes?variant=29156870723

https://japanesechefsknife.com/coll...steel-no-2-clad-series-kb-1-petty150mm5-9inch

https://japanesechefsknife.com/coll...gayaki-vg-10-series-petty-125mm-150mm-2-sizes

https://japanesechefsknife.com/coll...20mm-linen-micarta-handle?variant=29959020483

https://japanesechefsknife.com/coll...ies-petty-120mm-and-150mm?variant=29537472643 very very happy with the gyuto from that line

https://japanesechefsknife.com/coll...-petty-150mm-5-9-inch-walnut-burl-wood-handle visually I like this one the best but the handle is made out of wood sadly

I'm not all that interested in how knives looks and would rather pay less if it's "uglier" but has better steel, fit and finish etc., but damn some of them are really pretty. I apologise for asking for help again, but I don't know of any stores that physically carry japanese knives other than shuns and globals in greece, so I can't go and actually test them.

Thank you for your time,
markos


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

I have this one. It's good.
https://japanesechefsknife.com/coll...20mm-linen-micarta-handle?variant=29959020483


----------



## markos sdranis (Dec 28, 2017)

How's the knuckle clearance? I usually use my utility knife with my hand off the cutting board but I'd really like to be able to have my hand over the board


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

I've never seen a petty/utility knife with knuckle clearance; except for the Shun's Alton Brown series, which I don't think they sell it anymore. You probably should go with a mini gyuto or something if you are looking for a small knife with knuckle clearance.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

@markos sdranis if you are cutting with a petty or a slicer, move your product to the edge of the board. The handle/your knuckles will be off the board. Then knuckle clearance is not an issue. It's not like you are doing massive prep amounts with a petty, that's what the chefs knife is for. Board space management isnt so much an issue in these cases. This is more for when you have it handy and are cutting a few things and don't want to dirty another knife.


----------



## markos sdranis (Dec 28, 2017)

Thank you for you replies guys. @millionsknives that's what I do now, I was just hoping. I'm not blaming my tools, but with my gyuto I find cutting paper thin slices consistently is so much easier than with a wusthof or a victorinox. @Pat Pat a mini gyuto or chef's knife I think is pretty close to a santoku, which I do not like as much, I find my utility or my paring are better at being, well, smaller, and my chef's knife is better at being a chef's knife, if that makes any sense.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I don't think you'll find the blade height you're looking for in a petty. Have you considered a bunka? I don't know many western handle options on this type but here is one http://www.korin.com/HMA-MOBU-190


----------



## markos sdranis (Dec 28, 2017)

looks interesting but I think I'll buy either this https://japanesechefsknife.com/coll...gayaki-vg-10-series-petty-125mm-150mm-2-sizes or https://japanesechefsknife.com/coll...20mm-linen-micarta-handle?variant=29959020483. A bit of topic but do you know of any wa handles that are not made of 100% pure wood?


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

markos sdranis said:


> a mini gyuto or chef's knife I think is pretty close to a santoku, which I do not like as much, I find my utility or my paring are better at being, well, smaller.


No no. When I say mini gyuto, I mean a really mini one. Something like this is what I had in mind.

http://www.catchesidecutlery.com/st...i_Gyuto,_110mm_,Great_Family_Chef_Knife..html

https://www.gourmet-versand.com/en/...ini-gyuto-small-chefs-knife-11-2-cm-1-st.html


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

I do all my small fine-chopping with a petty, and use a modified pinch for knuckle clearance, ie, fingertips on handle instead of wrapping around. This may or may not prove fatiguing for professional-level quantities of prep.

Since the cuts are thin and I'm wacking the board quite a number of times (and over a limited edge area) just to get through a stock of cellery or whatever, something that holds it's sharp well is important and that's why I use a Geshin Kagero.

The non-wood only really limits you, the Geshin Gonbei PM steel santoku would otherwise have been ideal. Consider santoku as well as small gyutos, most running around 180mm with Western handles.


----------



## markos sdranis (Dec 28, 2017)

I've never seen a chef's knife/gyuto that small, so I don't know how that would do. I mainly want it for very very fine work such as this 



 . Being able to use it on a cutting board would've been a plus but not my primary concern, sorry for the confusion.

As far as wood goes, evidently I can use wooden handles and carbon blades as long as I can wash them with hot water, properly disinfect them and they don't soak water, and apparently have to prove that, which I can easily do for the carbon blade, but I don't know what they expect for the wooden handle. I have seen my chef use wooden style handles but I'm not sure they are magnolia wood like you'd find on a japanese knife, I should probably ask him.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

That makes things simple, you want thin and sharp, that would be a Takamura Migaki petty. And like I said, just use a modified pinch and you will have no board clearance issues.

The various Sabatiers parers are worth looking into, some have very pointy tips, and can easily be made as thin as the Takamura using a course stone. And actually any cheap parer can be fixed like that easy enough.


----------



## scott livesey (Jan 25, 2013)

take a look at an Ajikiri. something like this http://knifejapan.com/moriya-munemitsu-aji-deba-105mm-gingami-3-stainless-steel/ light weight, 4" stainless blade, resin/plastic handle, lots of knuckle clearance. google ajikiri and look at the possible choices.


----------



## markos sdranis (Dec 28, 2017)

Thank you all for your help, there are so many options I didn't even know existed, eventually I'll get around to try them all I hope, but for now I got some thinking to do. 

thank you again for your time


----------

